# Needs help with Vinyl after it's been cut. (Letters Pulling off)



## samconst (Feb 23, 2007)

The problem I am having is with the smaller lettering about (1/2inch), when pulling the excess vinyl off the small letters pull with it. Is there a trick in pulling excess vinyl off and once it does pull off how can I put it back on? I will using this to press on shirts so I will need the lettering to stay so I can flip it!

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

samconst said:


> The problem I am having is with the smaller lettering about (1/2inch), when pulling the excess vinyl off the small letters pull with it. Is there a trick in pulling excess vinyl off and once it does pull off how can I put it back on? I will using this to press on shirts so I will need the lettering to stay so I can flip it!
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help


when working with fine detail, make sure the vinyl did cut.

i use a magnify glass and a pin to remove the extra.


----------



## shirtguys (Oct 22, 2007)

You must be using something like Hotmark.
Try Thermaflex. It has a sticky backing paper that helps keep the small stuff down. You can't stack the weeded designs together because they stick, but it works great.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

i use multicut from joto - cut it, weed it, stack it and then rip the stacked pieces apart to apply - don't ever remember losing even a teeny piece


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I will only use sticky back vinyl like multicut. I had same problem learned my lesson.


----------



## samconst (Feb 23, 2007)

jberte said:


> i use multicut from joto - cut it, weed it, stack it and then rip the stacked pieces apart to apply - don't ever remember losing even a teeny piece


I am very knew at this and hate to sound dumb but what so you mean Cut it, weed it? And that is with the Thermaflex??

Thank you all again


----------



## samconst (Feb 23, 2007)

badalou said:


> I will only use sticky back vinyl like multicut. I had same problem learned my lesson.


Okay now I understand cut and weed! You use multicut and with that no problem with stacking! 

This is a big help Thank You


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

well for what you are using now......and Im sure you dont want to waist what you have already bought. 

...make sure you have cut deep enough, you may also have to weed 2-handed. Poke the letters thru with one finger while pulling the excess vinyl off with the other. Sometimes cutting away the excess vinyl with an exacto knife first, helps.


----------



## shirtguys (Oct 22, 2007)

samconst said:


> I am very knew at this and hate to sound dumb but what so you mean Cut it, weed it? And that is with the Thermaflex??
> 
> Thank you all again


you put the material in a plotter to cut the design....remove the excess (weed it) (unwanted background) then apply it to the shirt with a heat press.


----------



## samconst (Feb 23, 2007)

Joto's site, I take it you phone in the order? Is there other places I can get multicut from?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Call 'em up and set up an account and then just email 'em your order. It's simple once you get an account set up.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

samconst said:


> The problem I am having is with the smaller lettering about (1/2inch), when pulling the excess vinyl off the small letters pull with it. Is there a trick in pulling excess vinyl off and once it does pull off how can I put it back on? I will using this to press on shirts so I will need the lettering to stay so I can flip it!
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help


Sounds to me like you need to adjust your offset in your software. 1/2" letters should definitely not be a problem with any heat press vinyl. I can do less then 1/4" letters with sign vinyl and not have any problems when weeding.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

theflowerboxx said:


> I can do less then 1/4" letters with sign vinyl and not have any problems when weeding.


yes, but do you like to do it? ...like with foils.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't mind doing it as long as I don't do it often.  The way I look at it is when I am doing it I am making $$$$.


----------



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

That's the second time I heard to "adjust offset" but nobody explains? I have a gx-24. How would I adjust my offset?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

It depends on what software you're running. Look in the help menu of your particular software program and it should tell you in there.


----------



## samconst (Feb 23, 2007)

What software do most people use for shirts?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Coreldraw or Illustrator


----------



## samconst (Feb 23, 2007)

I have Coreldraw 12 and I downloaded the drivers from uscutter support site now how do I get it to see my LaserPoint 24 -25" Vinyl Cutter?


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

Sam.

If I understand your question properly "how do I get it to see my laserpoint"

Are you using the USB or the serial connection.

With the USB you have to set up your USB port in your control panel/device drivers. then match the port # with SignBlaster and make sure your flowcontrol is set to hardware in both places.

This is a obstacle with all the Laserpoint owners I have come across. The US Cutter site has a help forum too. They don't have a Laserpoint specific forum yet so post int he general category.

I just got my LaserPoint three weeks ago myself and so far so good 

Bill


----------



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm thinking that my gx-24 might have been damaged in transit. I bought the package from Imprintable. This is what happens when I do a test cut:










Note how it doesn't cut a little bit (enough to make weeding a nightmare). Any ideas?


----------



## samconst (Feb 23, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm have you called them


----------



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

I just spoke with Josh. He's going to send me a new blade, then we'll go through the settings.
I tried a 60 degree blade also and it still doesn it, but we'll see what happens. Weeding can be a nightmare with this problem. I manged to pull of this shirt with few problems. A cutomer sent me this artwork and I was a bit sceptical, but it came out great. This is an actual photo of the shirt:


----------



## uscutter (Apr 7, 2007)

I agree that it sounds like a knife offset problem. For the LaserPoint model, the knife offset is adjusted in the cutter setup menu. Try increasing it in small increments (I think .03 inches).


----------



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. Do you kow what the offest adustment will do? Meaning, is I change that what is actually happening?


----------



## uscutter (Apr 7, 2007)

pawsflorida said:


> Thanks for the tip. Do you kow what the offest adustment will do? Meaning, is I change that what is actually happening?


The blade offset accounts for the fact that the tip of the knife is not centered in the blade holder. Instead, it is offset in order to allow the blade to swivel and maintain a cutting edge. The software adjusts for this (simplified explanation) by extending the cut past the final point by the blade offset amount.

You can tell that your blade offset setting is too small if your cuts don't meet each other or if you have rounded corners where they should be pointed. On the other hand, you can tell if your blade offset adjustment is too large if corners seem to be extended from where they should be. Blade offset is typically adjusted by a fraction of a mm or an inch and is usually determined by a label on the box that your blades came in.


----------



## theSandwichman (Feb 28, 2008)

uscutter said:


> I agree that it sounds like a knife offset problem. For the LaserPoint model, the knife offset is adjusted in the cutter setup menu. Try increasing it in small increments (I think .03 inches).


When you say ''in the cutter setup menu'', do you mean the ''mode'' button? If not, can you please help me because I'm having problems with rounded corners and angles that aren't cutting right angles...
Thanks!!


----------

